# Vaping Junk Science



## fbb1964 (12/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

Not that I condone showing Vape products in movies or music videos but there was this on our screens 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (12/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Not that I condone showing Vape products in movies or music videos but there was this on our screens 20 years ago.



Jip. So cigarette company ads are now banned but funny how many movies and TV series from all over the world still shows people smoking cigarettes up to today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)

Ronald Reagan 1952

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

